# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  PROJECT : Ποιοτικός Ενισχυτής Ήχου 50-80W, απο τα Μέλη του Hlektronika

## moutoulos

Μέχρι τώρα είχαμε συνηθίσει να παρουσιάζουν κάποια μέλη μας, τις κατασκευές τους.  Στο συγκεκριμένο 
Thread θα προσπαθήσουμε να σχεδιάσουμε/υλοποιήσουμε έναν ποιοτικό  ακουστικό ενισχυτή ήχου, ισχύος 
*50-80W*RMS ...      

Όλο αυτό ξεκίνησε απο το γεγονός οτι στο Forum πιστεύω υπάρχουν άτομα (στο θέμα ήχου)  που μπορούν 
να σχεδιάσουν έναν τέτοιο ενισχυτή. Στόχος δεν θα είναι απλά ένα σωστό σχέδιο,  αλλά και η υλοποίησή 
αυτού με μαζική παραγγελία εξαρτημάτων (ή ξεχωριστά όποιος θέλει),  καθώς και εκτύπωση πλακέτας, 
προκειμένου ο ενισχυτής να υλοποιηθεί-κατασκευαστεί σωστά.    

Όλα αυτά βέβαια ακόμα είναι μακρινά, και απλά υπάρχουν σαν ιδέα/σκέψη. Το αν φτάσει στο  τέλος το όλο 
Project θα εξαρτηθεί από το γενικότερο ενδιαφέρων. Εξάλλου είπαμε, ξεκινάμε  δοκιμαστικά, και βλέπουμε.     

Επέλεξα αυτή την ισχύ (50-80WRMS), μιας και είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη, χρηστική, στις περισσότερες  των 
περιπτώσεων αρκετή (ανάλογα τα dB των ηχείων μας βέβαια), και πάρα πολύ προσιτή για όλα τα  βαλάντια, 
και γενικά η πιο All Around ισχύς. Εξάλλου το θέμα κόστους στις περισσότερες κατασκευές  είναι σημαντικός 
(αποτρεπτικός) παράγοντας, οπότε θα πρέπει να έχει σχετικά λογικό κόστος, έτσι  ώστε να μπορεί ο οποιο-
σδήποτε να προβεί στην υλοποίησή της. Αν πηγαίναμε κατευθείαν σε έναν  200WRMS, μόνο φθηνός δεν θα 
ήταν. Ίσως στην επόμενή μας κατασκευή …  :Wink: 

Σχετικά με τις *προδιαγραφές* αυτού: Θα πρέπει να είναι με διακριτά εξαρτήματα (transistor), και όχι  τύπου Chip 
(LM3886, TDA7294), μιας και αυτά, το σχηματικό τους είναι λίγο-πολύ standard. Ασφαλώς  θα είναι με συμμετρική 
τροφοδοσία, και ο ενισχυτής θα είναι τελικός με πχ Audio In Signal περίπου  0.775-1Vrms (1-1.4Vpp), χωρίς 
δηλαδή ενσωματωμένο προενισχυτή. Και για να είναι πιο σωστός θα  πρέπει να έχει προστασία εξόδου DC με 
χρόνο-κύκλωμα σύνδεσης ηχείων, που θα το δούμε βέβαια  στην πορεία, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί 
κανόνα.     

Τέλος, για τα μέλη που θα συμμετάσχουν  στην σχεδίαση του ενισχυτή, θα παρακαλούσα να είναι  συγκροτημένα 
με την σκέψη τους, και σοβαρά με τα λεγόμενά τους, έτσι ώστε να μην καταλήξουμε  σε τσακωμούς, και προσωπικές
 αντιπαραθέσεις.      

Αυτά …, παιδιά οι προδιαγραφές που ανέφερα δεν αποτελούν κανόνα, απλά προσωπική μου άποψη και γνώμη. 
Από κει και πέρα βλέποντας και ανάλογα την πορεία του thread, οι προδιαγραφές μπορεί  να διαφοροποιηθούν 
(σε λογικά πλαίσια φαντάζομαι).        

Καλή μας αρχή !!!.

----------

Danza (17-12-11), 

leosedf (16-12-11), 

xrhstos1978 (15-02-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Και να ρίξω και εγώ μια ιδέα, η μάλλον θα πω τι θα ήθελα να ήταν ....      Προσωπικά λοιπόν θα προτιμούσα ένα
παλιομοδίτικο σχέδιο με συνδυασμό  BC550/560 *** MJE340/350 (στην ουσία BD139/140)  *** 2SC5200/2SA1943.   

Αυτός ο συνδυασμός βέβαια αποτελεί μια κλασική υλοποίηση ή συνδυασμό, αλλά το  πλεονέκτημά του, είναι ότι 
υπάρχουν παντού, και δεν θα "σφραγίσουμε" την κατασκευή  μας με δυσεύρετα υλικά. 

Επίσης θα προτιμούσα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, να είναι οπωσδήποτε διπλά, έτσι ώστε ο  ενισχυτής να μπορεί να 
πάρει έστω μια γεύση από 2 ohm φορτίο. Εξάλλου για να είναι  θεωρητικός τουλάχιστον σωστός θα πρέπει να 
βγάζει πχ 50W/8, 100W/4, και άντε …  150-160W/2. Αυτό βέβαια ανεβάζει το κόστος μεγαλώνοντας το 
τροφοδοτικό του σε  "ηλεκτρολυτικές χωρητικότητες", και σε ισχύ τον μετασχηματιστή. Αλλά και αυτό θα  το 
δούμε στην πορεία … 

Μ’ άλλα λόγια …, θα τα δούμε όλα στην πορεία …  :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

Εγώ είμαι μεσα. Και ξεκινω με κάποια διλλήματα. Εστω ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθει η κλασική τοπολογία διαφορικός - vas- driver και έξόδου.

1)Στο διαφορικό μπορουμε απλα να έχουμε μια αντίσταση για πηγη ρεύματος ,μπορουμε όμως και να έχουμε πηγη ρευματος με τρανζίστορ ----> σταθερότητα στο ρεύμα του διαφορικού.

2) θα χρησιμοποιηθεί current mirror για ομοιομορφη κατανομή ρευματος στα 2 τρανζίστορ του διαφορικου ή απλα μια αντίσταση?

3) χρησιμοποιουμε απλό VAS ή κάποια σύνθετη παραλλαγή του με σκοπο την μικρότερη δυνατή παραμόρφωση? Βέβαια στην πράξη αυτό που μετράει είναι πως ακουγεται ο ενισχυτης στο αυτι του καθενός  και όχι τα νούμερα.

4) η πηγή ρεύματος στον VAS  θα είναι με BOOTSTRAP απο τρην έξοδο ή πηγή ρευματος με τρανσιστορ?

5) τι στάδιο εξόδου θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε? ακολουθος εκπομπου?sziklai? Για λειτουργία και στα 2Ω, ίσως χρειαστεί και predriver.

Εγω είμαι της αποψης οτι το απλό είναι και το καλύτερο.

Τα υπόλοιπα στην πορεία....Κατσε να το δει το θέμα και ο Σακης και θα βρουμε λυση.

----------


## sakis

Ακομα μια πρωτοπορια για το φορουμ  Τα θερμα μου συχαρητηρια Γρηγορη  Φυσικα  θετω εαυτον στην διαθεση σας full time  που σημαινει οτι αν αποφασισουμε μπορω να σας το σχεδιασω  αλλα και παραληλα να βαλω και την τεχνικη υποστιρηξη με μετρησεις  και οτι αλλο χρειαστει  φυσικα online  μεσω του συγεκριμενου νηματος για οσους αποφασισουν να κατασκευασουν και πεσουν σε τυχον προβληματα . 

Εναλλακτικα θα ηταν τιμη μου να συνεργαστω με οποιο μελος θελει και εχει ορεξη να σηκωσουμε το βαρος μαζι. 

Μια μικρη παραμετρος θα ειναι οτι εγω μπορω να σας κανω μονο τρανσιτορ και μονο ταξη ΑΒ .... 

Στη διαθεση σας 
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## maouna

θα ήθελα να έχει ξεχωριστό ήχο ,ζεστό, κάποιο χρώμα ,να το απολαμβάνεις το κομμάτι που ακούς

----------


## gnt

Μπραβο, πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## sakis

αγορασες ηχεια πανο ?

----------


## maouna

Όχι. εδω δεν αγόρασα τον καλό καιρό ,θα αγοράσω τώρα???χαχα....
ακόμα με το ένα απο το aiwa τη βγάζω!!!

----------


## maouna

Για να κινείται το θέμα...για να συμμετέχουνε κ άλλοι...

----------


## sakis

ηδη εχω απλωσει τα διχτυα μου σε μια πρωτοποριακη σχεδιαση ταξης ΑΒ η οποια εκτος απο ολα τα γνωστα  εχει μεγαλυτερη κατα πολυ ικανοτητα οδηγησης σε απαιτητικα  φορτια αλλα και σημαντικα περισσοτερο kick  οπως λεμε στο χωριο μου ...Το μελεταω  και συντομα  θα ανεβασω σχηματικο

----------

Danza (17-12-11)

----------


## sakis

νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καλυτερο...

ezizou : θα με χωρισει η γυναικα μου που με εβαλες να κατσω εδω μεχρι το βραδυ να φιαχνω πλακετες !!! ( ελπιζω να σου αρεσει ) 

Σαρακηνε : αμα θες απαντησεις σε τετοια ερωτηματα δεν μπορουν να γινουν εδω ...θε πρεπει να καλεσεις σε ενα 090 που θα σου δωσω για να εχεις και την αναλογη χρεωση ( επειδη σε αγαπαω ομως θα σου στειλω ενα δωρακι με μαιλ ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## maouna

Γιατι την αντισταση του ζομπελ που πηγαινει στον πυκνωτη,την εχεισ βαλει μεσα στο πηνιο και την αντισταση που παει παραλληλα στο πηνιο τη εχεισ εξω απο αυτο?

Επισης οσα σηματα οδηγουντε στο signal ground εκει στην R33 δεν θα ήταν καλυτερο αν ολα οδηγουνταν σε ενα κοινο κυκλακι και μετα στην R33 ? Σε στυλ star ground δηλαδη.NEO.GIF

----------


## sakis

πανο .... Η ανισταση του πηνιου  η dumper  ειναι αυτη που ειναι φυσικα εξω και αριστερα απο το πηνιο  ( για τους γνωστους λογους )  αντιθετα η αντισταση του ζομπελ ειναι απο κατω και οχι μεσα στο πηνιο  οσο για το star ground  επειδη η αποσταση ειναι μικρη  και εχουμε και καθαρη γειωση μεσω της αντιστασης και του πυκνωτη  δεν θα παιξει κανεναν ουσιαστικο ρολο ...

Πως το βλεπεις ?

----------


## maouna

Μάλιστα...
Σαν πλακετα ειναι η απόλυτη συμμετρία! τα pads των αντιστασεων και των μεσαιων τρανσιστορ (vas,driver) μηπως να τα κανεις λιγο πιο μεγαλα?μοιαζουν ισα ισα που να κολλιεται το εξαρτημα.

----------


## Danza

Σάκη αν και δεν είμαι ο πλέον κατάλληλος αλλά μου αρέσει περισσότερο η τελευταία πλακέτα.

Βάζεις και τις αντιστάσεις απο κάτω και κατευθείαν την ψύκτρα στα τελικά ή τα τελικά απο κάτω με την ψύκτρα.

----------


## ezizu

:Thumbup: Καλή η συμμετρία και νομίζω ότι είναι και λίγο μικρότερη, σε μέγεθος,από την πρώτη.Θα την δω πιο προσεκτικά αύριο κάποια στιγμή, γιατί τώρα δεν μπορώ να αφιερώσω άλλο χρόνο.Βλέπεις, με φόβισες με αυτό που είπες και σκέφτομαι μη τυχόν στραβώσει και η δική μου γυναίκα...... και ξέρεις δεν αντέχω την κρεβατομουρμούρα. :Lol:

----------


## ezizu

Ευτυχώς δεν είχα το βράδυ κρεβατομουρμούρα... :Lol: .Η συμμετρία είναι πολύ καλή,αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια λαθάκια.
1)Στα τρανζίστορς Q1-Q2 του διαφορικού εισόδου, οι συλλέκτες με τους εκπομπούς είναι ανάποδα(για τύπο MPSA93), ή αν αυτά είναι σωστά ,τότε είνα λάθος το Q3 τρανζίστορ της πηγής ρεύματος του διαφορικού (εφόσον είναι ίδιου τύπου MPSA93, βάση του ηλ. σχεδίου).
2)Οι εκπομποί των τρανζίστορ στα vi limiters είναι συνδεδεμένοι με την τροφοδοσία +V και -V αντίστοιχα, ενώ θα έπρεπε νομίζω, να συνδέονται στον κόμβο της γραμμής έξοδου.
3)Η δίοδος στην βάση του τρανζίστορ vi limiter στο θετικό rail, είναι ανάποδα.
4)Οι αντιστάσεις στους συλλέκτες των drivers τρανζίστορ, θα πρέπει να είναι βραχυκυκλωτήρες.Εκτός και αν υπάρχει η σκέψη μελλοντικά, να μπούν μικρές σε ohm αντιστάσεις ,αν υπάρξει ανάγκη ,από τις μετρήσεις και δοκιμές.Αλλά και πάλι είναι λάθος επειδή, όπως είναι τώρα σχεδιασμένη η πλακέτα, αυτές οι αντιαστάσεις θα συνδέονται σε σειρά,όσο αφορά τα δεύτερα drivers.
5)Καλό είναι όπως λέει και ο φίλος Πάνος,τα pads σε ορισμένα εξαρτήματα(σε όλα τα MJE,στο BD κα σε κάποιες αντιστάσεις) να είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλα, γιατί σε περίπτωση αντικατάστασης εξαρτήματος, να έχει περισσότερη αντοχή και να μην καταστρέφεται εύκολα.
Αυτά τα ολίγα.
NEO board sakis amp.gif

----------


## sakis

αληθεια ... μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να σου κανω προταση να ερθεις για δουλεια σο μαγαζι μου ? χα χα χα χα  

1) Για τα πινς μπορει και να εχεις δικιο μια και το εξαρτημα επισης δεν υπηρχε στην βιβλιοθηκη και το εφιαξα εγω και πραγματι μπορει να εχω κανει λαθος 
2) απολυτα σωστος την ωρα εκεινη μιλουσα και στο τηλεφωνο με την ιστορια και  εκανα λαθος 
3) δεν το προσεξα  ( γενικα στην σχεδιαση στη πλακετας δεν με ενδιαφερουν και πολυ οι πολικοτητες  ειδικοτερα οταν αλλαζουν πολυ ευκολα ) εκεινο που εχει σημασια ειναι τι χωρο πιανουν 
4) σωστο και αυτο αλλα ειναι βραχυκυκλωτηρες  απλα εχω ξεχασει να τους βαλω το λινκ απο πανω ...

Οπως ειπα η πλακετα ειναι ακομα πολυ ντεμο  και μαλλον ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο πριν  ( οι διορθωσεις απο τα αλθη που εχω κανει γινονται ευκολα πιστευω ) απλα αυτη την στιγμη εχω δει καποια θεματα στην ρπαξη εμ το σχηματικο  τα οποια θελουν διορθωσουλες  και θα το ξαναδω γενικοτερα απο βδομαδα . 

Θερμο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια  και την υποστιρηξη  ezizou  ( εισαι μαλλον τα τριτα ματια μου  !!!! )

----------

ezizu (18-02-12)

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη, έριξα μια ματιά στο σχηματικό και έχω δύο θέματα να σε ρωτήσω.
1)Η αντίσταση R15 (μεταξύ βάσης - εκπομπού του Q5) μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα,να είναι μικρότερη ;
2)Το ποντεσιόμετρο R4 μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα, αν συνδεόνταν στους εκπομπούς των τρανζίστορ Q1 - Q2, από ότι στους συλλέκτες;Δεν θα γινόνταν καλύτερα η ρύθμιση του dc offset;Δηλαδή κάπως έτσι:
EAST%20AMP JEPG.JPG

----------


## sakis

Οπως ειπα αυτο ειναι μια αρχικη ιδεα κυριως βασισμενη  στην ιδιομορφια του σταδιου εξοδου 
Αυτη την στιγμη ( και ενω κακως εχω ηδη σχεδισει πλακετα )  οι πρωτες δοκιμες  εχουν δειξει εξαιρετικα πολυ καλη σταθεροτητα  και αντοχη σε δυσκολα φορτια φυσικα και πολυ καλη ικανοτητα οδηγησης ομως η παραμορφωσεις και γενικα οι επιδοσεις ειναι το ιδιο καλες οσο ενας  average  ενισχυτης 

Τα αποτελεσματα αυτα εχουν να κανουν με λαθος επιλογες εξαρτηματων που εχω κανει  σε συνδυασμο με τον τροπο αλλα και την ποσοτητα αναδρασης που εχω κανει  Αυτα με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις και επειδη η προθεση μου δεν ειναι να φιαξω ακομα εναν ενισχυτη  αλλα εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος να ειναι κατι καλυτεροα απο αυτα που βλεπουμε καθημερινα στο διαδυκτιο θα πρπει να κανω λιγο περισσοτερη μελετη  ωστε να πετυχω κλυτερους στοχους .

Συνοπτικα αν ο στοχος μας ειναι εξαιρετικα καλη ποιοτητα χαμηλη παραμορφωση και απιθανη ικανοτητα οδηγησης  τοτε το σχηματικο που εχω φιαξει μεχρι εδω πετυχαινει μονο το ενα απο τα τρια . 

Οποτε μερικες μερες απο σημερα θα εχουμε μαλλον ενα πιο βελτιωμενο σχηματικο  χτισμενο στην ιδια λογικη πλην ομως με καλυτερη επιλογη ημιαγων και εξυπνοτερη αναδραση 

Καπου εδω πρeπει να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο ezizou  που παρακολουθει την δουλεια μου και επιτυχως φροντιζει και καταφερνει να με διορθωσει ....ευτυχως γιατι εχω περασει και καναδυο  παγκοσμιους πολεμους  και καμμια φορα εχω την εντυπωση οτι το αλτσχαιμερ μου χτυπαει την πορτα 

Ευχαριστω  ezizou  ( να μιλησεις με την διαχειριση ωστε να δουμε την πιθανοτητα να αλλαξεις  nick ωστε απο  ezizou  να κανουμε κατι τυπου Φυλακας η κατι τετοιο μια και φυλας τα λαθη και τις προδιαγραφες των μηχανηματων !!!! )

----------

ezizu (23-02-12)

----------


## vespas

αχ αυτός ο hexfet... πόσα σετ irf μου έχει κάψει από ταλάντωση! πάντως έπαιζε δυνατά (πολύ σημαντικό, καθώς ήμουν 16 όταν τον έκανα :p ), κάπως σκληρές οι ψηλές αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## Dbnn

> αχ αυτός ο hexfet... πόσα σετ irf μου έχει κάψει από ταλάντωση! πάντως έπαιζε δυνατά (πολύ σημαντικό, καθώς ήμουν 16 όταν τον έκανα :p ), κάπως σκληρές οι ψηλές αν θυμάμαι καλά



Καλά αυτός ο hexfet ήταν ότι να ναι.... Άμα δεις datasheet των hexfet και εστιάσεις σε RDSon κλπ θα καταλάβεις γιατί καιγόντουσαν...
Τον είχα φτιάξει κάποτε αλλά δεν με ενθουσίασε για mosfet. Άσχετα που είναι ενας sziklai με συμμετρικό διαφορικό...
Το καλό είναι οτι για πλάκα "βούταγε" στα 2Ω (λόγο οτι τα fet μπορούσαν να βγάλουν εύκολα αμπέρ) αν έριχνες και λίγο τα βολτ και έβαζες περισσότερα VA μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## ultra

> Λες Γρηγόρη να μην ξέρω τί ειναι; 1 μλκια και 1/2 είναι, με διακοπτικά HEXfet. Μου το παραχώρησε ένας φίλος πο το φτιαξε πριν 15 χρονια, τότε που δεν ειχαμε ιντεερνετ και όλοι φταχναν Ελεκτορ.



Kανεις μεγαλο λαθος να κακοχαρακτηριζεις τα "διακοπτικα hexfet".
Μπορει το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο να ειναι μ@λ@κι@, αλλα με σωστη σχεδιαση κανουν μεγαλη ζημια ακομα και σε μηχανηματα του πεντοχιλιαρου.
Οσο για την σταθεροτητα, η φωτο μιλαει απο μονη τηςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 55311

----------


## d.antonis

Παιδες το'χα φτιαξει κι εγω αλλα ''τσουλαγε'' τακτικα απο τα κανονικα του ρευματα. Πολυ γλυκοηχος ηταν απο οτι θυμαμαι αλλα μονο αυτο. Μου εμειναν οι τοροειδεις αμανατι για επομενα προτζεκτ ( 4 καθοτι ηταν dual mono τρομαρα μου....).

----------


## Dbnn

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι υπέρ των mosfet και hexfet.
Δεν μου αρέσει όμως η μυστικοπάθεια και η αντιπάθεια γύρω απο το θέμα mosfet.

Η κοινή μου λογική λέει πως δεν υπάρχει τρανζίστορ για ήχο ή για τροφοδοσία ή για διακόπτη. Όλα κάνουν για όλα, αρκεί να ξέρεις να επιλέγεις ενα εξάρτημα για τον εκάστοτε σκοπό.
Ένα ταπεινό hexfet πχ IRF640 και το ζευγάρι του IRF9640 μπορούν να παίξουν σε συχνότητες 76MHz (turn on time) (tdON)).... Ενώ τα 2SC5200 2SA1943 φτάνουν μέχρι 30MHz.
Datasheet του IRF640 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CS/IRF640.html
και ενα online calcucator να μετατρέψουμε τα nS σε MHz http://www.calctool.org/CALC/other/converters/freq

Απο κεί και πέρα είναι στο χέρι του σχεδιαστή και πολύ υπομονή.

Υ.γ. θα με χέσει ο Σάκης αλλά πρέπει να ακούγεται και η αντίθετη πλευρά.

----------


## NOE

Η ταχύτητα ενός τρανζίστορ, όποιας τεχνολογίας και αν είναι, από μόνη της δεν λέει τίποτα. Υπάρχουν και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά όπως η *γραμμικότητα*, η ευαισθησία-κέρδος, θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές των κύριων χαρακτηριστικών, κέλυφος-επαγωγή θερμότητας και άλλα που θα κρίνουν για τι είδους εφαρμογή είναι κατάλληλο ένα τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Costis Ni

...και η γραμμικότητα κέρδους ρευματος αε σχέση με το ρεύμα.
Τέλος πάντων, δεν βλέπω φώς, το παλιο-ελεκτορ θα γίνει circlophone.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Kανεις μεγαλο λαθος να κακοχαρακτηριζεις τα "διακοπτικα hexfet".
> Μπορει το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο να ειναι μ@λ@κι@, αλλα με σωστη σχεδιαση κανουν μεγαλη ζημια ακομα και σε μηχανηματα του πεντοχιλιαρου.
> Οσο για την σταθεροτητα, η φωτο μιλαει απο μονη τηςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 55311



Τί σημασία έχει και πώς μπορεί να εχει ενδιαφέρον ένα ημίτονο στους 700 χιλιόκυκους . Παντελύς αδιάφορο για ενισχυτή ήχου μπορώ να πώ.

----------


## Dbnn

> Τί σημασία έχει και πώς μπορεί να εχει ενδιαφέρον ένα ημίτονο στους 700 χιλιόκυκους . Παντελύς αδιάφορο για ενισχυτή ήχου μπορώ να πώ.



Ενώ τα ημίτονα και τα τετράγωνα στους 100KHz και πάνω έχουν ενδιαφέρον?
Άν στα 700ΚHz μπορεί και βγάζει τέτοιο ημίτονο, τότε απο 20Hz μέχρι 20KHz (που είναι η ανθρώπινη ακουστική περιοχή) σημαίνει οτι δεν θα υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία για το πως παίζει ενας ενισχυτής.
Δεν το βρήσκω κακό το να μπορεί ένας ενισχυτής να διαχειριστεί τέτοιες συχνότητες. Καλό είναι παρά κακό και αδιάφορο.

----------


## sakis

--σωστα η ταχυτητα απο μονη της  δεν λεει απολυτως τιποτα  για την σωστη σχεδιαση ενος ενισχυτη παιζουν δεκαδες αλλα πραγματα ρολο 

--Λαθος ειναι οτι υπαρχει μυστικισμος  η αληθεια ειναι οτι ακομα δεν ξερουμε να τα δουλεψουμε σωστα αλλα και οι ιδιοι ψαχνονται ακομα vertical lateral hexfet Igbt  κλπ κλπ 

--Συμφωνω με τις σχεδιασεις μοσφετ  αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε κανενα μοσφετ σε μηχανηματα  παραγωγης  να παιζει καλα  ειδικα σε πριμα σε ταξη ΑΒ κανονας με πολυ ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις   Αποδεκτα ναι καλα οχι αντιθετα εαν τα τηγανισεις στην πολωση παιζουν μακραν πολυ καλυτερα 

Τελος οι μετρησεις σε τετοιο υψος η βαθος εαν θελετε  δεν εχουν να κανουν με την ακουστικη  αλλα με την ταχυτητα και την σταθεροτητα του μηχανηματος Ευκολα ενα μηχανημα μπορει να εχει μια ταλαντωση σε συχνοτητα 600KHZ  η οποια προφανως δεν μπορει να εντοπιστει με το αυτι  και φυσικα μολις συνδεσεις φορτιο επανω να καει το κορδελιο.

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

